# Any concerns feeding Raw to Giant Breed Puppies??



## Kelridge (Jan 15, 2010)

I have been feeding raw for a number of years to my German Shepherds....I now have 2 Newfoundlands - one I have been feeding Raw since she is 10 weeks old (LOVES IT!!) and recently have gotten a 2nd Newf - who is a 14 week old male. He was switched to raw slowly over a 2 week period when I first brought him home - and he is doing WONDERFUL on it! (I sooo love Raw poops compared to Kibble poops!!) 

The question I have is this...

The breeded found out that I am now feeding my puppy RAW (she never asked me what I was even feeding my other dogs when I bought him) she pretty much 'freaked out' sending me all this info on _how BAD it is to feed Raw to a Giant Breed puppy - that I am going to ruin his growth - that Raw is good for other breeds but NOT for Newfs (or any Giant breeds) _She feeds Canidae - which personally I do not like........but I do not EVER put people down for feeding what THEY FEEL is good for THEIR dogs....its a personal choice! 

How ANYONE can tell me that a proceeded food is BETTER then feeding a Natural Diet is beyond me....I have seen SO many Raw feeders of Giant breeds online - Great Danes, Mastiffs, Newfs - etc......and the one thing I had always LOVED about Raw feeding was that it allowed our puppies to grow slowly - keeping them lean (not to mention all the other AMAZING results)

I guess I just need to hear from other Raw feeders that I am doing the right thing........my 9 month old Newf looks AMAZING - her coat is bright & Shiny - she is lean and muscular - her teeth are white and sparkling and she has soooooooo much energy!!! My Vet is even Pro-Raw (a rare thing, I know!!!) He is GLAD I am feeding my dogs raw....and actually said that feeding a Giant Breed RAW was BETTER because of the slower growth!!!! Why I am allowing someone who has NEVER fed Raw to make me question myself - but I just would feel better hearing from others...

Thanks for your time in advance....I look forward to being a part of this group![/SIZE]


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

What you're doing is right! Feeding a prey model raw diet to your giant breed is the best thing you could do.

Those that tell you different haven't done their research and only know the "kibble gospel". 

My wolf hybrid and my Great Dane puppy have been on PMR since I got them at 8 weeks.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

jdatwood said:


> What you're doing is right! Feeding a prey model raw diet to your giant breed is the best thing you could do.
> 
> Those that tell you different haven't done their research and only know the "kibble gospel".
> 
> My wolf hybrid and my Great Dane puppy have been on PMR since I got them at 8 weeks.


Sorry, but this is a bit off subject. jdatwood, do you have some pics of Shiloh as a baby?


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

malluver1005 said:


> Sorry, but this is a bit off subject. jdatwood, do you have some pics of Shiloh as a baby?


ask and ye shall receive 
http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/pictures/2113-pictures-shiloh.html#post18709


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

feeding your large breed puppy raw is fine, in fact, it's the best thing you can do. what the issue can be with large bread puppies, is that to much protein in their diet as a puppy, can cause them to grow at an accelerated rate, causing potential growth/joint problems down the road. Raw feeding does NOT have too much protein in it. High protein/grainless kibble such as EVO has a very high percentage of protein, but it's dehydrated protein. Prey based raw feeding, contains more of a balance between protein, moisture, and bone, not just straight meat packed with protein. Guys, correct me if I'm wrong here as I'm still learning, but to my understanding raw diets have less protein than foods like EVO because a lot of the raw diet is moisture and bone. Would this statement be correct?

Also, you can think of it this way. In nature, wolf puppies are fed raw by their parents. They don't seem to have many growth/joint problems in nature do they? :smile:


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

Todd said:


> feeding your large breed puppy raw is fine, in fact, it's the best thing you can do. what the issue can be with large bread puppies, is that to much protein in their diet as a puppy, can cause them to grow at an accelerated rate, causing potential growth/joint problems down the road. Raw feeding does NOT have too much protein in it. High protein/grainless kibble such as EVO has a very high percentage of protein, but it's dehydrated protein. Prey based raw feeding, contains more of a balance between protein, moisture, and bone, not just straight meat packed with protein. Guys, correct me if I'm wrong here as I'm still learning, but to my understanding raw diets have less protein than foods like EVO because a lot of the raw diet is moisture and bone. Would this statement be correct?
> 
> Also, you can think of it this way. In nature, wolf puppies are fed raw by their parents. They don't seem to have many growth/joint problems in nature do they? :smile:


like i said, i am new to the raw feeding thing. is what i explained above accurate?:smile:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Todd said:


> like i said, i am new to the raw feeding thing. is what i explained above accurate?:smile:



Its not just the protein by itself. Its the fact that puppy food is too nutritious all around (ie...vitamins, minerals, protein, calories, etc) and causes issues because of overnutrition which in turn causes bone deformities in large breed dogs, like Danes (OCD and HOD for example).

But with raw, puppies grow at a more constant rate and don't have the issues that kibble fed puppies do.

Akasha our Dane puppy is almost 1 year old now and is in great shape physically!


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> Its not just the protein by itself. Its the fact that puppy food is too nutritious all around (ie...vitamins, minerals, protein, calories, etc) and causes issues because of overnutrition which in turn causes bone deformities in large breed dogs, like Danes (OCD and HOD for example).
> 
> But with raw, puppies grow at a more constant rate and don't have the issues that kibble fed puppies do.
> 
> Akasha our Dane puppy is almost 1 year old now and is in great shape physically!


ok thanks. that makes sense, but does protein have something to do with it? for example if you took a chicken leg and a scoop of evo kibble of the caloric content, would the evo have more protein? to my knowledge, evo would have more protein, because it is very dehydrated, while raw diets are full of moisture and are balanced with a high amount of bone as well.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

You are right, your breeder is wrong. Prey model raw diet is great for giant breed puppies. I have raised a Great Dane puppy on it and he did fantastic. I know many other giant breed dogs who were raised on a raw diet and they had no problems.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I think you should have your vet write a recommendation for raw feeding to your breeder to educate her :biggrin:

I think raw feeding is the best thing in the world for any carnivore, you're definitely doing the right thing!


----------



## Kelridge (Jan 15, 2010)

rannmiller said:


> I think you should have your vet write a recommendation for raw feeding to your breeder to educate her :biggrin:
> 
> I think raw feeding is the best thing in the world for any carnivore, you're definitely doing the right thing!


I am quite fortunate to have a Vet who is Pro-Raw - he is very happy with my decision to feed a Natural diet and he too felt it was the best thing for them. 

As far a letter to the breeder, Honestly, I really am not that concerned about her thoughts - She is aware of my Vets thoughts, and her comment was that "Most Vets know nothing about Giant Breeds"...so my question was really for *me*, so that I knew I was doing the right thing for my puppy. I would never want to do anything that would hurt my dogs - Your replies really did ease my mind......THANK YOU ALL for taking time out to post!


----------

